# Which Chain Whip ?



## TheDoc46 (May 16, 2011)

Hi all,

A bit of a noob here, so pardon the noob question.

Which Chain Whip should I be going with, to remove my SRAM PG-950, Power Glide II, 9 Speed 12-26, cassette ?

I see Park Tool has the SR1 and the SR2.



I've also ordered the Park Tool Cassette/Rotor Lockring Removal Tool - FR-5/FR-5G

Thanks in advance.


----------



## reptilezs (Aug 20, 2007)

A 1/8 chain whip works on all cogs. of the 2 you have listed, either one is fine


----------



## liv_rong (Apr 11, 2008)

This.


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

liv_rong said:


> This.


That thing sucks. Slow as all get out and clunky to use. At the end of the day it will still work.

I have use a lot of different chain whips and while they all got the job done the Shimano one that I currently use is my all time favorite.


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

Simple and cheap. Nothing fancy really needed here.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

+1 on the Pedro's Vice Whip


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Make your own - I did :thumbsup:


----------



## tyler243 (Oct 28, 2009)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> +1 on the Pedro's Vice Whip


why on earth would you pay fifty dollars for a chain whip. are you insane? :skep:

OP: if you are going to buy one pop onto price oint and pay $10 plus shipping for the sette one. it is a tool that you will probably require about 10 minutes of use of in your life unless you are a mechanic. Fancier and more expensive isn't always better...


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

tyler243 said:


> why on earth would you pay fifty dollars for a chain whip. are you insane? :skep:
> 
> OP: if you are going to buy one pop onto price oint and pay $10 plus shipping for the sette one. it is a tool that you will probably require about 10 minutes of use of in your life unless you are a mechanic. Fancier and more expensive isn't always better...


The shop I work at uses them and I will never go back to a regular chain whip. They are so much easier to use if you can use it properly..and I am a mechanic..I use it quite a bit at home and since I work in a shop I didn't pay $50 :thumbsup:


----------



## murd (Oct 30, 2008)

I've been using my J.A. Stein for the past 15 years. http://www.jastein.com/Html/HH%20DE.htm
It does not look like it opens beers anymore though.


----------



## reptilezs (Aug 20, 2007)

i have gone back and forth many times thinking about buying a hyper handle or the vice whip. i still stay with traditional chain whip and magnet mod. the magnet really keeps the chain in place.


----------



## murd (Oct 30, 2008)

Jim Stein lived down the road from the shop I learned wrench at so. He is a really cool guy. To be honest I can't remember ever using a chain whip. The hyper handle has always worked w/o any problems.


----------



## Prophet bill (Feb 28, 2008)

Unless your a bike mech or have 10 bikes yourself just get the $10 one from pricepoint or something similar works just fine.Its prob going to collect some dust anyways no sense to spend more unless you want to.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> The shop I work at uses them and I will never go back to a regular chain whip. They are so much easier to use if you can use it properly..and I am a mechanic..I use it quite a bit at home and since I work in a shop I didn't pay $50 :thumbsup:


Easier?
I dunno how
My self-jobber takes all of 0.62 seconds to align and then bam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

highdelll said:


> Easier?
> I dunno how
> My self-jobber takes all of 0.62 seconds to align and then bam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I keep mine set to work with all of my bikes...so I literally just clamp it on the cog like squeezing a pair of pliers. .61 seconds to be exact :thumbsup: And to me they are just "safer". Everyone at my LBS has had issues with slippage but they Pedros do not slip if you use them properly. No busted knuckles for me :lol:

*edit* to explain what I mean by slippage, the one at my shop doesn't have as long of a chain on it so sometimes if you aren't careful it will slip off the cog teeth.


----------



## Ratt (Dec 22, 2003)

reptilezs said:


> ,,,,. i still stay with traditional chain whip and magnet mod. the magnet really keeps the chain in place.


Dam good idea, just glue any old magnet to it or drill a hole and pin it? and any shape?


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

magnets???


----------



## oldskoolbiker (Jun 2, 2005)

I just use a 6" piece of old chain, and a claw hammer.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

I got mine from a company that owns a Supermarine Spitfire MK.XVI and a P-51 Mustang. They also sell cheapo tools and what-not...


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

highdelll said:


> magnets???


I'd guess it just makes the chain stay on the cogs better


----------



## reptilezs (Aug 20, 2007)

Ratt said:


> Dam good idea, just glue any old magnet to it or drill a hole and pin it? and any shape?


use a strong rare earth type magnet. tape it on or whatever. http://bostonbicyclemechanic.blogspot.com/2010/12/put-magnet-on-your-chain-whip.html


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

I'm going to write that into my memory.


----------



## Gsromich (Nov 22, 2009)

I have a sette and a wheels manufacturing one and although the sette looks much more professional, i prefer the wheels manufacturing one because of less flex. The wheels one is just a block of metal with a chain and a handle but it is very stiff. 
http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/TL401F20-Wheels+Mfg+Cog+Remover.aspx


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

highdelll said:


> magnets???


Awww, come on guys, it's so simple. Maybe you need a refresher course. It's all magnets nowadays. Now you prepare that Fetzer valve with some 3-in-1 oil and some gauze pads. And I'm gonna need 'bout ten quarts of anti-freeze, preferably Prestone. No, no make that Quaker State.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

hahaha - nice


----------

